# Reikan FoCal and 5DIV



## aa_angus (Oct 28, 2016)

Hello,

I have Reikan Focal Pro version 2.3.0M installed on my late 2011 MacBook Pro.

When I try to calibrate my lenses with my 5DIV, I get a message saying that this camera is not supported. I found this strange, since I remember Reikan coming out and saying that they currently support the 5DIV. I have tried updating the software, however apparently it is up to date. 

Please help?


----------



## AlanF (Oct 28, 2016)

aa_angus said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have Reikan Focal Pro version 2.3.0M installed on my late 2011 MacBook Pro.
> 
> ...



I purchased the latest version and it works fine. e-mail them - they always reply very quickly.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 28, 2016)

Hi aa Angus. 
In the past I have had a similar issue because the EOS utility software from Canon is either not installed or not the version that supports the new camera. 
I don't recall if FoCal still relies on this being installed and up to date for the camera used. 
Yes email Reikan, you will probably be surprised how fast the response is! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## aa_angus (Oct 28, 2016)

Thanks for your input guys. 
I have installed EOS utility on my laptop.

Now the problem is that when I click "Connect" in FoCal (with my 5DIV connected and turned on), it forever says "Connecting", without ever actually connecting. I have tested using my 6D with no issues whatsoever.

I really need to get this software working with my 5DIV.


----------



## aa_angus (Oct 28, 2016)

PS. I have emailed Reikan twice, the first being send approximately 9 hours ago. Yet to receive a response.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 28, 2016)

aa_angus said:


> Thanks for your input guys.
> I have installed EOS utility on my laptop.
> ...


Just one guess on the order of installation:
If you've installed FoCal first and then EOS Utility try reinstalling FoCal now. 

If FoCal was installed with no or the wrong EOS Utility on the PC maybe there was no proper connection between those two SWs.

If the order was EOS Utility first and then FoCal please forget about this advice and wait for Relican to respond.


----------



## Maiaibing (Oct 28, 2016)

aa_angus said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have Reikan Focal Pro version 2.3.0M installed on my late 2011 MacBook Pro.
> 
> ...



When did you get your license?

You may need to update your Reikan software by buying a new one to make it work with the 5DIV.

Reikan came out with a rather strict upgrade policy recently to ensure that they can sell you the updates as they come along. You have a limited time of upgrades only. All new versions after that are denied. So I can also not use my version with the 5DIV and had to do it manually (I do that always anyway to double check my results, so I have the needed things to do this).


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 28, 2016)

Maiaibing said:


> aa_angus said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...


You are aware that V2.3 is the latest version? And that the OP said that he installed this one?


----------



## Maiaibing (Oct 28, 2016)

Maximilian said:


> Maiaibing said:
> 
> 
> > aa_angus said:
> ...


He wrote he had V2.3.0 - I'm not sure that is the latest or if its only the latest one he can upgrade to per his license. Reikan's home page does not easily say so as it only lists V2.3 as current. 
(I actually edited my text to make it more precise while you quoted me.)


----------



## Maiaibing (Oct 28, 2016)

Maiaibing said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > Maiaibing said:
> ...


I now checked with Reikan's policy and V2.3.x should all work with the 5DIV.

In this case the OP should first check if anti-flicker is on or not. It must be turned off.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 28, 2016)

Maiaibing said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > Maiaibing said:
> ...


AFAI understand FoCal license policy on their HP after 12 months they charge you for any upgrade on the minor or major number, meaning you'll have to pay for it when you change from V2.2 to V2.3. 
But if they do updates/upgrades within the minor, e.g. 2.3.0 to 2.3.1 this is (always) free. 
And if the OP says he tried to update and got the note that his version was the latest, I'd believe that, don't you, too?

Please also refer to their FAQ:
http://www.reikan.co.uk/focalweb/index.php/faqs/


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 28, 2016)

Maiaibing said:


> In this case the OP should first check if anti-flicker is on or not. It must be turned off.


Sorry, I couldn't find that one. 
Does this just influence the measurement or the communication to the camera itself?

To me, the screen shot looks like a general communication problem, maybe coming from a defective installed interface.


----------



## aa_angus (Oct 28, 2016)

I only purchased the software a month ago. So the notion that my licence is not current/won't allow me access to the latest version is wrong. 

Moving forward, I do have anti-flicker switched on. HOWEVER, this raises no issue when I use my iMac and Focal.
However, setting up a desktop computer in a backyard to calibrate longer lenses is going to be a nightmare. This is why I must get it running on my laptop. I will turn off anti-flicker and try again. 

*sidenote* One of the reasons that I am so keen to get this working ASAP is that my Canon 24-70 f/2.8L II (3 years old at most) stopped working while I was shooting a wedding a couple of weeks ago. I spent $500 getting it repaired by Canon. Since the repair, it is clear (to me), that it is not as sharp as it was prior to the repair. As this is my main lens, I was forced to hire another copy while mine was being repaired. I currently have both lenses in my possession. The rental clearly produces sharper images. Hopefully mine just needs to by AFMA'd. Sorry for the rant.


----------



## aa_angus (Oct 28, 2016)

Update: Disabling Anti-Flicker on my 5DIV has made no difference to the situation.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 28, 2016)

aa_angus said:


> Update: Disabling Anti-Flicker on my 5DIV has made no difference to the situation.




What about my advice? How was the installation order?


----------



## aa_angus (Oct 28, 2016)

Maximilian said:


> aa_angus said:
> 
> 
> > Update: Disabling Anti-Flicker on my 5DIV has made no difference to the situation.
> ...



My apologies for not addressing your suggestion! 
FoCal Pro was indeed installed before EOS Utility - I simply don't have the time right now to uninstall and re-install everything. It's 10:43pm in Australia, and I have a wedding all day tomorrow so I should get some sleep soon.

Mind you, why would my iMac running Focal have no issues with my 5DIV (same installation order..I think)?


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 28, 2016)

aa_angus said:


> ...
> Mind you, why would my iMac running Focal have no issues with my 5DIV (same installation order..I think)?


Good point! 
Software is always a complex topic, so this is something where I don't have any idea.
I hope you'll have a good job and working gear tomorrow.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 28, 2016)

Hi Angus. 
I had a similar problem, you might need to disconnect the camera from the EOS utility, my EOS utility opens every time the camera is connected and stops FoCal from connecting, close the EOS utility interface and then open FoCal and all is ok. 

Don't fret this, keep the rental another day (if you can?) and relax and do well at the wedding. 

Cheers, Graham. 
Ps software is so pernickety that a different driver or hardware between the two computers might cause the difference in behaviour.


----------



## sedwards (Oct 28, 2016)

I would suggest the same as Graham did . Make sure EOS utility is not running as it opens automatically when you connect the camera and turn it on.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 29, 2016)

sedwards said:


> I would suggest the same as Graham did . Make sure EOS utility is not running as it opens automatically when you connect the camera and turn it on.



or iPhoto etc


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 29, 2016)

sedwards said:


> I would suggest the same as Graham did . Make sure EOS utility is not running as it opens automatically when you connect the camera and turn it on.



You can set the options to keep it from connecting automatically, just right click on the icon in the tray (Windows). I'm sure something similar is on the Mac.


----------



## aa_angus (Oct 30, 2016)

Hey guys,

I have disabled Photos from opening automatically and EOS Utility is not running when I'm trying to use FoCal.

Any other ideas?I still haven't received a response to my help ticket from Reikan. So far I am very unimpressed.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 30, 2016)

aa_angus said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have disabled Photos from opening automatically and EOS Utility is not running when I'm trying to use FoCal.
> 
> Any other ideas?I still haven't received a response to my help ticket from Reikan. So far I am very unimpressed.



It works for the rest of us, we've given our advice on possible problems we have found and solved. Maybe something is wrong with your computer.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 30, 2016)

Hi Angus. 
Did you uninstall and reinstall the software as suggested, starting with the EOS utility that supports the 5DIV, then FoCal? 
If you have, I would try contacting Reikan again, I filled in the online form at 10:05 Saturday am and got a response at 11:13 the same morning, I did not expect a to get response until the Monday. 
I'm most surprised you haven't had something from them. 

Cheers, Graham. 




aa_angus said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have disabled Photos from opening automatically and EOS Utility is not running when I'm trying to use FoCal.
> 
> Any other ideas?I still haven't received a response to my help ticket from Reikan. So far I am very unimpressed.


----------



## itsab1989 (Oct 30, 2016)

I had the same problem with my 7D II. Are you on Sierra? It is currently not supported by FoCal...
They write it on their requirements page, but it is quite easy to overlook.
The support says its Canons fault because they didn't update their frameworks and offered me to extend my update period when an update comes out.


----------



## aa_angus (Oct 31, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Angus.
> Did you uninstall and reinstall the software as suggested, starting with the EOS utility that supports the 5DIV, then FoCal?
> If you have, I would try contacting Reikan again, I filled in the online form at 10:05 Saturday am and got a response at 11:13 the same morning, I did not expect a to get response until the Monday.
> I'm most surprised you haven't had something from them.
> ...




Hello,

I have just uninstalled Canon EOS Utility and Reikan FoCal Pro from my laptop.
The problem now is, I cannot seem to install EOS Utility on my laptop. 

It gets to a certain point in the installation process, then ceases to do anything. I have attached a screenshot. 


I have also been playing around with FoCal and my 5DIV using my iMac. 
While the computer and camera seem to recognise each other, I am experiencing some weird behaviour. For instance, I have the focal target perfectly lined up (in camera and on the FoCal preview monitor). Then when FoCal shows me the "before calibration" shot, the target is clearly way off to the right in the frame. So I start everything again and line up the target perfectly, only for the "before calibration" shot to be way off to the right again. 

I know this is no-one's fault. However I am really losing out here. I have spend over $40,000 on Canon equipment, and right now I feel more confident using my 6D than my 5DIV. Not to mention the fact that my 24-70 f.8L II is not as sharp as it once was (since being repaired by Canon), so I am going to have replace that with a brand new one to have any sort of confidence moving forward. TBH I wish that I didn't buy a IV yet, not that it is related to the failure of my main lens.


----------



## aa_angus (Oct 31, 2016)

..


----------



## itsab1989 (Oct 31, 2016)

Let me ask again: Do you use macOS 10.12 Sierra?

FoCal does't support this OS because Canon didn't update some of their libraries.


----------



## aa_angus (Oct 31, 2016)

itsab1989 said:


> Let me ask again: Do you use macOS 10.12 Sierra?
> 
> FoCal does't support this OS because Canon didn't update some of their libraries.



I have mentioned multiple times in this thread alone that I am using Sierra.


----------



## itsab1989 (Oct 31, 2016)

aa_angus said:


> I have mentioned multiple times in this thread alone that I am using Sierra.




I didn't mean to offend you, just wanted to help. And honestly I cannot see where you mention that.
But anyway, I had the same problem you have with my 7D II and the picture I attached to my reply was a screenshot of a mail from the FoCal support team regarding that problem.

You can still use manual mode. It is not as comfortable to use, but it works. The only thing that is strange about it is that FoCal doesn't read the information about the micro adjustments from the RAW files EXIF data, but from the file name. All my files had names like 4X54736.CR2 and because of the number 4 in front of the X FoCal thought the AFMA in the camera was set to +4. So I had to rename every file.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 31, 2016)

Useful information about Manual Mode. 
Canon issued a product advisory about Sierra, which was highlighted by CR, and led me not to upgrade.
http://www.canonrumors.com/?s=Sierra

Canon had promised to sort it out by the end of September, and there is an active thread about its failure so to do.
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=31179.0


----------



## aa_angus (Oct 31, 2016)

AlanF said:


> Useful information about Manual Mode.
> Canon issued a product advisory about Sierra, which was highlighted by CR, and led me not to upgrade.
> http://www.canonrumors.com/?s=Sierra
> 
> ...



I'm happy you avoided any problems. Well I guess I will wait and see how everything plays out.
In the meantime I will give manual mode a go I suppose. Gah.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 31, 2016)

Hi itsab. 
In this case you could have used a user set file name prefix like img_xxx, if this is for your 7DII it is page 190 of the manual. This should solve this part of the manual mode problem. 

Cheers, Graham. 



itsab1989 said:


> All my files had names like 4X54736.CR2 and because of the number 4 in front of the X FoCal thought the AFMA in the camera was set to +4. So I had to rename every file.


----------



## itsab1989 (Oct 31, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi itsab.
> In this case you could have used a user set file name prefix like img_xxx, if this is for your 7DII it is page 190 of the manual. This should solve this part of the manual mode problem.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Good to know. Thank you!
I only adjusted one lens because of these troubles and when I noticed this strange behaviour of FoCal the pictures were already taken. So I had to rename them and it was a bit of a struggle.


----------



## aa_angus (Nov 1, 2016)

At this point I would like to add that I still have not received any reply from Reikan. 
I'm almost at the stage of asking for my money back, as I cannot use the software for its intended purpose, and they haven't even acknowledged my messages.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 1, 2016)

Hi Angus. 
Perhaps you haven't received a reply as the Sierra incompatibility seems to be a well documented issue. 
However I am surprised they wouldn't just acknowledge your message and tell you they knew about the issue and were working on it. 
I fully understand your feelings regarding money back, I went to an automotive suppliers local outlet (I'm a trade user) and stood at the counter for several minutes, no other customers waiting, three staff walked past and back again, (I think 2 were delivery drivers loading their vans and one member of counter staff) not one acknowledged my prescence, I only wanted to hear "someone will be with you in a moment" I turned and walked! 
Not going back unless I can't get what I want elsewhere! 
Communication with customers is crucial. 

Cheers, Graham. 



aa_angus said:


> At this point I would like to add that I still have not received any reply from Reikan.
> I'm almost at the stage of asking for my money back, as I cannot use the software for its intended purpose, and they haven't even acknowledged my messages.


----------



## Old Sarge (Nov 1, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Angus.
> Perhaps you haven't received a reply as the Sierra incompatibility seems to be a well documented issue.
> However I am surprised they wouldn't just acknowledge your message and tell you they knew about the issue and were working on it.
> I fully understand your feelings regarding money back, I went to an automotive suppliers local outlet (I'm a trade user) and stood at the counter for several minutes, no other customers waiting, three staff walked past and back again, (I think 2 were delivery drivers loading their vans and one member of counter staff) not one acknowledged my prescence, I only wanted to hear "someone will be with you in a moment" I turned and walked!
> ...


Being an old man, I was raised (and trained in retail) that customer service is important. You always (at the very least) acknowledged the customer. Today, at least in the U.S., customer service seems non-existent. I have done the same thing as you, walked out and went elsewhere....and let the management know about it.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 1, 2016)

aa_angus said:


> At this point I would like to add that I still have not received any reply from Reikan.
> I'm almost at the stage of asking for my money back, as I cannot use the software for its intended purpose, and they haven't even acknowledged my messages.



Dd you get a Ticket auto-reply to your mail eg in the subject line: 

Ticket Received - [#10504] {Urgent Enquiry} 

If not, your message didn't get through.


----------



## aa_angus (Nov 1, 2016)

AlanF said:


> aa_angus said:
> 
> 
> > At this point I would like to add that I still have not received any reply from Reikan.
> ...



Yes I did actually - I guess that means that technically they DID acknowledge my messages..


----------



## Maiaibing (Nov 1, 2016)

Old Sarge said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Angus.
> ...



Reikan is known for its poor (very slow) customer service. I've had to wait weeks for a reply.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi Maiaibing. 
Wow, my usual luck must have been on a break when I contacted them, an hour and a few minutes from filing a ticket to an answer with the solution to the problem. I must have timed it just right! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Maiaibing said:


> Old Sarge said:
> 
> 
> > Valvebounce said:
> ...


----------



## Maiaibing (Nov 2, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Maiaibing.
> Wow, my usual luck must have been on a break when I contacted them, an hour and a few minutes from filing a ticket to an answer with the solution to the problem. I must have timed it just right!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Good for you! I should add that I've also had mixed response time - included very rapid feedback. I think its due to the fact that its very much a one-man show.


----------

